# Battlefield 4 (Update 3 Online)



## R4Z0R1911 (12. Oktober 2013)

Battlefield 4 (Update 3 Online)

Gestern war es soweit, der Patch zur Performance Verbesserung / Optimierung wurde Released.
Seit gestern Abend gibt es aber schon einen dritten Patch (den einige von euch sicher schon Installiert haben).
Er umfasst 54,78 Megabyte. Das Update kommt automatisch über Origin.


Dieses mal Fixt er nicht nur Absturz Ursachen, das Spiel wurde nun auch für Dual Core CPUs Optimiert.


Quelle: Battlefield 4 - Dritter Patch - Revive - Gameplay - Fan-Trailer & Mehr


----------



## Alex555 (12. Oktober 2013)

Bitte nicht nochmal ein Bugdate.... 
Seit Beginn der Beta ist die Performance bei mir nur schlechter geworden. Zwar hab ich jetzt deutlich kürzere Ladezeiten aber deutliche tiefere FPS Drops....
Außerdem der tolle SMT bug.


----------



## eRaTitan (12. Oktober 2013)

Der Lade Bug ist bei mir immer noch  
Einfach nur Schlecht Dice/EA!


----------



## Legacyy (12. Oktober 2013)

Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Der Lade Bug ist bei mir immer noch
> Einfach nur Schlecht Dice/EA!


 Das ist kein Bug, sondern ein Feature von EA/Dice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich wird das in der Final endlich behoben, sonst....


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Oktober 2013)

Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Der Lade Bug ist bei mir immer noch
> Einfach nur Schlecht Dice/EA!


 
Beta... Was verstehst du daran bitte nicht?


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. Oktober 2013)

Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Der Lade Bug ist bei mir immer noch
> Einfach nur Schlecht Dice/EA!


 
Ich steh auf Leute die sich über bugs in einer BETA beschweren..

Sonst nix zu tun?


----------



## Slanzi (12. Oktober 2013)

Also ich kann mich nach den "Updates" nicht mehr beschweren.

Die Ladezeiten sind kürzer, keine FPS-Einbrüche mehr, bin ganz zufrieden.
Wenn jetzt der neue Telekom-Router nicht alle paar Minuten meinen Ping kurzzeitig von 28ms auf 3-stellige Bereiche hochschnellen lassen würde, wäre alles supi...


----------



## Robonator (12. Oktober 2013)

Och, also beschweren kann ich mich nu auch nicht. Hab zwar noch immer ewig lange Ladezeiten aber dafür läuft das Game nu auf Ultra flüssig, selbst während der Wolkenkratzer einstürzt hab ich 45+ FPS


----------



## Skipper81Ger (12. Oktober 2013)

seit dem update gehts bei mir nicht mehr...ich bekomms gestartet, nach 2min spielen flieg ich raus. Fehlermeldung sagt "Battlefield4 funktioniert nicht mehr. Online nach dem Fehler suchen?" sehr komisch. 

vorher gings ja bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. Oktober 2013)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Ich steh auf Leute die sich über bugs in einer BETA beschweren..
> 
> Sonst nix zu tun?


 Naja, so ne richtige Beta hat Battlefield IV ja nicht wirklich, sondern eher einfach eine schlecht optimierte Demo...
Denn für eine ernstzunehmende Closed Beta wurde sie viel zu kurz vor Release herausgebracht.

Eigentlich ziemlich ähnlich zur Risen II-Beta.
Die hatte aber sogar den gleichen Content wie die spätere Demo...
Ach, und auf Verbesserungsvorschläge von allen Seiten hat da auch niemand gehört.


----------



## Tiz92 (12. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir läufts immer gleich, also nicht ausgezeichnet, aber auch keineswegs schlecht. 



Legacyy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Woher hast du den Smilie? Will ihn auch, sofort!


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Oktober 2013)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht nochmal ein Bugdate....
> Seit Beginn der Beta ist die Performance bei mir nur schlechter geworden. Zwar hab ich jetzt deutlich kürzere Ladezeiten aber deutliche tiefere FPS Drops....
> Außerdem der tolle SMT bug.


Wenn du nicht weißt was Beta bedeutet und für was er da ist lass es einfach....
Ansonsten schreib einen Bugreport bei EA/Battlefield 4. Hier bei PCGH bist du mit deinen Problemen sowas von falsch und sicherlich wird kein EA Angestellter deine Probleme fixen wenn du diese auf eine X-Beliebige Seite postest, wenn es für die Beta eine Zentrale Anlaufstelle gibt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. Oktober 2013)

Wird jetzt bei jedem AAA Beta Spiel eine Usernews für ein Update geschrieben?

Denen die es interessiert haben origin bekommen dies also selber mit, und der rest naja


----------



## Alex555 (12. Oktober 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht weißt was Beta bedeutet und für was er da ist lass es einfach....
> Ansonsten schreib einen Bugreport bei EA/Battlefield 4. Hier bei PCGH bist du mit deinen Problemen sowas von falsch und sicherlich wird kein EA Angestellter deine Probleme fixen wenn du diese auf eine X-Beliebige Seite postest, wenn es für die Beta eine Zentrale Anlaufstelle gibt.


 
Ich habe nur meine Erfahrungen mit den Updates geschildert, wenn dir das nicht passt, wieso kommentiert du das dann 
Zudem ist mir der Unterschied zwischen Beta und Demo durchaus bewusst, dennoch ist es ein Witz, dass bei einem sogennanten "Update" mehr Bugs hinzukommen als bereinigt werden. 
Dass zu Beginn der Beta SMT sinnvoll war, und nach einem Update zur Bremse wird, zeigt die Qualität der Updates.


----------



## sir qlimax (12. Oktober 2013)

Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Der Lade Bug ist bei mir immer noch
> Einfach nur Schlecht Dice/EA!


 
hast du mal die pbsetup.exe aus dem netz gezogen und da für bf4 ein update gemacht?  

wenn das game immer weiter läd und nicht auf den server kommt liegts daran.


----------



## Legacyy (12. Oktober 2013)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Woher hast du den Smilie? Will ihn auch, sofort!


 Hab ich alle ausm Internet und dann in meinem Album gespeichert:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53527-legacyy-albums-smileys-5738.html


----------



## eRaTitan (12. Oktober 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Beta... Was verstehst du daran bitte nicht?


 
Also darf ich mich nicht beschweren wenn das Spiel unendlich lange lädt und man(n) nicht mal Spielen kann?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Oktober 2013)

Ja aber nicht wenn das Problem an dir liegt und nicht am Spiel


----------



## Tiz92 (12. Oktober 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Hab ich alle ausm Internet und dann in meinem Album gespeichert:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53527-legacyy-albums-smileys-5738.html


 
Wusste gar nicht das sowas geht. Danke.


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. Oktober 2013)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wird jetzt bei jedem AAA Beta Spiel eine Usernews für ein Update geschrieben?
> 
> Denen die es interessiert haben origin bekommen dies also selber mit, und der rest naja


 
Naja hauptsache du hast eine Beschäftigung und kannst zu einem Thema das dich ja scheinbar null interessiert du aber doch unbedingt draufklicken musstest einen total sinnlosen spam Kommentar posten.

Aber "wayne interessierts" denn schon..


----------



## eRaTitan (12. Oktober 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ja aber nicht wenn das Problem an dir liegt und nicht am Spiel


 
Du musst es ja wissen


----------



## Westcoast (13. Oktober 2013)

bei der Beta testet DICE so einiges durch, deswegen diese schwankungen bei win7 oder win 8 und I7 Mit HT hinderlich nicht hinderlich 
und die I5 holen auf und verlieren wieder. hoffe bei der finalen wird man die gesunde mitte finden.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Oktober 2013)

Kann mich auch nicht beschweren. Alles palletti und so gut wie immer über 40+ fps auf ultra.


----------



## El_Zocko (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich mag nicht haten,oder alle über ein kam scheeren,aber wenn man sich manch systeme anschaut wunderts mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wie das spiel bei einigen läuft.Es geht nicht darum das der eine mehr,der andere weniger für sein Hobby bereit ist Kohle auszugeben.

Sondern eher Ich die Erfahrung machen durfte das viele auch im Freundes/Bekannten Kreis mit ihren "Gurken Rechner" teils Einstellungen fahren,die nicht mehr normal sind.Da wird quassi alles auf Ultra hochgefahren um zu schauen wie das Spiel denn in max. Einstelleungen aussieht.Wer außerdem im Jahre 2013 nun immer noch keine SSD nutzt is ehrlich gesagt selbst schuld.

Genauso sollten einige sich mal die Origin Einstellungen genauer anschaun.Die ganzen Chat-Meldungen,Soundabspielen ingame wenn Freund online kommt,oder in Bf4 selbst das datt Game startet in fullscreen mode,hat bei mir geholfen.

Will damit nur sagen,einfach mal bissi weniger einstellen,sich damit zufrieden geben,statt stupide mit nix zu befassen und Förmlich nur den "go button" ala Ich Will Spielen zu drücken und dann in Foren heulen...


----------



## Alex555 (13. Oktober 2013)

El_Zocko schrieb:


> Ich mag nicht haten,oder alle über ein kam scheeren,aber wenn man sich manch systeme anschaut wunderts mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wie das spiel bei einigen läuft.Es geht nicht darum das der eine mehr,der andere weniger für sein Hobby bereit ist Kohle auszugeben.
> 
> Sondern eher Ich die Erfahrung machen durfte das viele auch im Freundes/Bekannten Kreis mit ihren "Gurken Rechner" teils Einstellungen fahren,die nicht mehr normal sind.Da wird quassi alles auf Ultra hochgefahren um zu schauen wie das Spiel denn in max. Einstelleungen aussieht.Wer außerdem im Jahre 2013 nun immer noch keine SSD nutzt is ehrlich gesagt selbst schuld.
> 
> ...


 
Die SSD Preise sind zwar mittlerweile ziemlich gut, dennoch noch zu teuer (€/GB), als dass ich ein 30GB Spiel darauf installieren würde (BF 3 waren es mit allen Erweiterungen knapp 35GB).


----------



## El_Zocko (13. Oktober 2013)

Will dich ned belehren,aber glaub mir,du wirst eine SSD nie mehr missen wollen,wenn du erstmal eine verbaut hattest.
Natürlich wenn die Preise dir noch zu hoch sind versteh ich das,schließlich musst das jeder selbst entscheiden.Und btw hat jeder nen anderen Geldbeutel zur verfügung.

Viele unterschätzen halt den Flaschenhals im System sei noch anzumerken.Allein die Bootzeit,dass Neustarten bei Treiber Installationen etc ist schon meiner Meinung wert ne SSD zu verbauen.Statt jede Generation sich ne neue GraKa zu kaufen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Oktober 2013)

Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Du musst es ja wissen


 
Darum haben alle andere kein Problem damit? Liegt dann doch an den anderen das es Läuft


----------



## sir qlimax (13. Oktober 2013)

wollte grade sagen.... eine ssd ist echt gold wert. 

nichts bringt am rechner das "geschwindigkeitsgefühl" besser und schneller nach vorne!


----------



## Alex555 (13. Oktober 2013)

El_Zocko schrieb:


> Will dich ned belehren,aber glaub mir,du wirst eine SSD nie mehr missen wollen,wenn du erstmal eine verbaut hattest.
> Natürlich wenn die Preise dir noch zu hoch sind versteh ich das,schließlich musst das jeder selbst entscheiden.Und btw hat jeder nen anderen Geldbeutel zur verfügung.
> 
> Viele unterschätzen halt den Flaschenhals im System sei noch anzumerken.Allein die Bootzeit,dass Neustarten bei Treiber Installationen etc ist schon meiner Meinung wert ne SSD zu verbauen.Statt jede Generation sich ne neue GraKa zu kaufen.


 
Ich weiß schon, eine Boot SSD ist klasse, wirklich Wahnsinn wie schnell die Programme und alles geöffnet werden, aber für so große Spiele wie BF3, BF4, COD Ghost (falls die Nvidia Angabe mit 50GB stimmt) finde ich es noch zu schade, eine SSD zu benutzen.
Wenn die Preise weiter fallen wird sicherlich eines Tages eine SSD das sinnvollere Medium für alles sein!


----------



## sir qlimax (13. Oktober 2013)

was heißt zuschade ? schade finde ich die meiste zeit darauf warten zumüssen bis man auf die map kommt..... ohne ssd war das bei bf3 echt ewig.... und teuer find ich die teile echt nicht mehr.... das waren mal ganz andere preise


----------



## zicco93 (13. Oktober 2013)

Lächerlich wie man sich über sowas beschweren kann... DAS IST EINE BETA!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Oktober 2013)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, eine Boot SSD ist klasse, wirklich Wahnsinn wie schnell die Programme und alles geöffnet werden, aber für so große Spiele wie BF3, BF4, COD Ghost (falls die Nvidia Angabe mit 50GB stimmt) finde ich es noch zu schade, eine SSD zu benutzen.
> Wenn die Preise weiter fallen wird sicherlich eines Tages eine SSD das sinnvollere Medium für alles sein!


 
Du kaufst einmal ne Samsung Evo mit 250 gb für wie ich finde für die Leistung faire 140 €.
Dort hast du genug Platz für dein Windows, Programme und ein paar Spielen. Da tut es dann auch nicht weh, wenn du dann mal nen 30 gb Game drauf installierst. 
Zudem sollst du ja nicht jedes Spiel dort installieren, sondern nur die, bei denen eine SSD auch wirklich etwas bringt.

COD Ghosts werde ich z.B. nicht auf meiner SSD installieren, es sei denn es macht bei den Ladezeiten wirklich einen erheblichen Unterschied aus.


----------



## Alex555 (13. Oktober 2013)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Du kaufst einmal ne Samsung Evo mit 250 gb für wie ich finde für die Leistung faire 140 €.
> Dort hast du genug Platz für dein Windows, Programme und ein paar Spielen. Da tut es dann auch nicht weh, wenn du dann mal nen 30 gb Game drauf installierst.
> Zudem sollst du ja nicht jedes Spiel dort installieren, sondern nur die, bei denen eine SSD auch wirklich etwas bringt.
> 
> COD Ghosts werde ich z.B. nicht auf meiner SSD installieren, es sei denn es macht bei den Ladezeiten wirklich einen erheblichen Unterschied aus.


 
Ja, die gehen mittlerweile echt in Ordnung, vom Preis her.
140€ sind schon okay für 250GB. Jedoch immer noch ziemlich teuer, wenn man bedenkt, dass man 4 TB HDD für 160€ bekommt.  
@*sir qlimax* : Jeder defininiert teuer etwas anders. Ich würde mir beispielsweise niemals eine GTX 690 kaufen, da mir diese viel zu teuer wäre, sie jedoch aus deiner Sicht nicht zu teuer ist.


----------



## Jonnymcmod (13. Oktober 2013)

Eine Ssd ist schon top, aber wem eine große Ssd zu teuer ist der kann sich ja eine Ready Chache von SanDisc holen die speichert die oft geladenen Programme zwischen. Ist zwar nicht so schnell wie eine Ssd aber um Längen schneller als die Spiele von der Hdd zu laden.
Und zum Spiel im Moment läuft alles flüssig sieht echt nice aus


----------



## CSOger (14. Oktober 2013)

Alex555 schrieb:


> 140€ sind schon okay für 250GB. Jedoch immer noch ziemlich teuer, wenn man bedenkt, dass man 4 TB HDD für 160€ bekommt.


 
Die 4 TB sind gut und schön...aber es bleibt halt nur ne HDD.
Ich persönlich wüsste überhaupt nicht wie bzw. mit was ich das Teil auch nur halbwegs füllen sollte


----------



## Festplatte (14. Oktober 2013)

Ladezeiten sind ein ganz bisschen kürzer, dafür laden die Texturen nicht mehr richtig und ich seh selbst auf Ultra nur Matsch.


----------



## sir qlimax (14. Oktober 2013)

Alex555 schrieb:


> "]*sir qlimax*[/URL] : Jeder defininiert teuer etwas anders. Ich würde mir beispielsweise niemals eine GTX 690 kaufen, da mir diese viel zu teuer wäre, sie jedoch aus deiner Sicht nicht zu teuer ist.


 
sicher war die teuer aber die kauft man ja nicht jedes jahr neu ^^ 

meine erste ssd war ne m4 128gb für 150 euro. jetzt bekommst dafür schon 250gb


----------



## daaanyyy (14. Oktober 2013)

Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Du musst es ja wissen


 
Schade ist, das er Recht hat, denn wenn du nur 5 Minuten mal die Lösungsvorschläge im Offiziellem Forum befolgt hättest, würdest du schon seit 1 1/2 Wochen spielen. Das mit dem Punkbuster Update ist seit dem 2. Tag bekannt


----------



## micha1006 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab BF4 Beta auf ner Samsung SSD 830 gespeichert und muss sagen das sich die Ladezeiten so lahm anfühlen als hätte ich es auf meine Seagate Barracuda gemacht (ist ja für ne HDD recht schnell,aber natürlich kein Vergleich zu einer SSD).
Auch totale Frameraten-Einbrüche hatte ich beim ersten zocken,obwohl ich ne GTX 770 OC habe. Dann habe ich im Waffenmenü rumgestöbert und wollte zurück ins Game-Pustekuchen....es ging auf einmal gar nix mehr. Stellenweise war auch die Befehlsannahme via Mouse mehr als Träge.
Also was gemacht ? Richtig !
BF 4 Beta runter und wieder draufgemacht, neuester Treiber für die Grafikkarte drauf (331.40)-und siehe da es geht ! Allerdings habe ich trotzdem ab und zu krasse Einbrüche der Framerate und stellenweise bliebt der Rechner komplett hängen-wo dann nur noch nen neustart Abhilfe schafft !
Mein erster Eindruck von BF 4 - mit Shanghai hat man sicherlich eine aufwendige Map (viele Gebäude,B-Ebenen,Dächer,Brücken,Fluß etc. halt alles was in eine Großstadt hingehört) für die Beta gewählt, allerdings stoßen einem jetzt schon die vielen Sniper übel auf. An das Menü muss man sich auch erst mal gewöhnen,es wirkt zwar moderner als bei BF3 aber auch unübersichtlicher. Die Waffen hören und sehen jetzt noch Detailgetreuer aus. Apropo Waffen-bin ja mal gespannt wie lange es wieder dauert bis via Patch das Nachtsichtgerät verschlechtert wird 
Alles in allem kann man durch die Beta noch nicht das Gesamtwerk benoten-aber es macht schon mal definitiv Spass zu zocken !


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe seit dem letzten Patch zwar immer noch viel zu lange (Erst-)Ladezeiten der Map (20-45 Sekunden) und sehr selten, aber doch noch auftretende FPS-Drops, aber die regulieren sich jetzt von allein, die Performance ist sehr viel besser bzw. flüssiger, ich habe auch keine Lags mehr bei Feindkontakt und auch keine Abstürze des Clients mehr.

i5-2500k, Asus Radeon HD 7970 GHz, Win7, Spiel auf ner (Crucial) SSD.


----------



## sir qlimax (14. Oktober 2013)

wurde doch schon mehrmals von dice bestätigt das in der finalen version das laden wieder schneller laufen soll. ur zeit brauche ich auch länger als in bf3 auf eine map zukommen


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Oktober 2013)

sir qlimax schrieb:


> wurde doch schon mehrmals von dice bestätigt das in der finalen version das laden wieder schneller laufen soll. ur zeit brauche ich auch länger als in bf3 auf eine map zukommen



Wer über die Ladezeiten meckert sollte mal auf einen DayZ Server connecten .
Also ich habe das Problem mit den Ladezeiten nicht (ssd). Habe die Leute mit langer Ladezeit generell entweder eine langsame Festplatte oder i-Netleitung??.. lässt sich da irgendwie den Flaschenhals eruieren?


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Habe die Leute mit langer Ladezeit generell entweder eine langsame Festplatte



Ist nicht mehr die neuste SSD, ne Crucial 64GB, aber letzte Firmware.



> oder i-Netleitung






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. Oktober 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist nicht mehr die neuste SSD, ne Crucial 64GB, aber letzte Firmware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann liegts wohl nicht an der SSD .

Es wäre einfach interessant herauszufinden, wieso teilweise lange Ladezeiten bestehen. Ich habe das meinerseits mit meinem durchschnittlich "schnellen" System jetzt noch nie erlebt.  
Vielleicht hängt es ja auch ab, ab welcher Rundenzeit man joint -> Map neu berechnen (Destruction) oder was auch immer.


----------



## blackout24 (17. Oktober 2013)

Kleine Aufheiterung am Rande. Konsolen Spieler jammern DICE die Ohren voll, warum BF 4 auf PCs besser aus sieht als auf ihren 10 Jahre alten Konsolen. 



> "It was like, you should compare it to other games on the same platform. And people said, 'OK but still - why doesn't it look as good as on PC? You don't care about the consoles.'



Xbox Consoles News: DICE: making Battlefield 4 look the same on all platforms would be "the coward's way out" - Xbox 360 - The Official Magazine


----------



## eRaTitan (18. Oktober 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Kleine Aufheiterung am Rande. Konsolen Spieler jammern DICE die Ohren voll, warum BF 4 auf PCs besser aus sieht als auf ihren 10 Jahre alten Konsolen.
> 
> 
> 
> Xbox Consoles News: DICE: making Battlefield 4 look the same on all platforms would be "the coward's way out" - Xbox 360 - The Official Magazine


 
Sehr amüsant


----------

